# HDD dañado por un imán?



## vic360v (Mar 12, 2014)

Buenas tardes
Tengo un problema con mi portatil HP probook 4530s.

La historia va así... 
Una cálida noche de verano me preparaba para ir a dormir como de costumbre así que puse a hibernar la PC y mientras la dejaba en el escritorio escucho un ruido extraño, entonces prendo la luz y me encuentro con que se le pego por abajo un imán de un magnetrón que usaba como pisa papeles, de inmediato quite el imán e intente en vano iniciar windows. Ya era demasiado tarde volví a encontrarme a mi vieja amiga la pantalla azul.

(tl;dr - se daño mi pc con un imán)

La consulta es:


¿Como puedo comprobar si se daño físicamente el disco?, (con físico me refiero a problemas con los cabezales, plato rayado, sectores dañados, etc).

Si formateo el disco ¿puedo seguir confiándole como disco principal?

Datos adicionales: 


Tengo una partición en linux que me sigue funcionando.

Con respecto al ruido extraño volvió una vez mas cuando intente volver a iniciar la primera vez, intente capturar el audio acercandole un microfono pero no volvio a aparecer.

Tampoco estoy seguro al 100% que sea el disco duro el que hace el ruido pero es el mas sospechoso.
El imán se pego por la parte izquierda mientras que el HD esta en la parte derecha.

Creo que eso es todo hasta el momento, si tienen alguna idea o alguna experiencia en esto sería de mucha ayuda.
Gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2014)

Las cosas que suelen hacer ruidos son , disco rígido , CD-DVD o ventiladores , si fué el rígido backapeá urgente la información.

Por otro lado yo no hibernaría una Laptop , la apagaría directamente


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola!

Si se le acercó un imán a tu HDD lo que podría pasar es que solo se haya "formateado" de forma bruta 
Si el cabezal del HDD se mantuvo en una sola posición por que el imán estaba ahí, posiblemente no tengas nada dañado físicamente, pero la cantidad de errores que se han generado en tu HDD no permiten arrancar por las posibles lecturas/escrituras que se hicieron sobre la misma posición, creyendo que el cabezal se mueve.

Intenta formatear todo tu disco duro. Primero formateas, luego borras las particiones para que tengas solo una como de fábrica, esto es para que no se vayan a generar errores futuros por el daño al sector donde se almacene la información de las particiones. 

Una vez borrado todo, instala tu sistema operativo como de costumbre.

Si oyes un ruido como de choque o que raspan dos metales, ahí si te puedes asustar, porque posiblemente el cabezal se haya dañado o algun otro daño físico y esté rayando la superficie del disco.

Pero, en muchas ocasiones se soluciona con formatear. También ese ruido, si estás seguro que es el HDD, entonces puede que sea que el HDD intenta leer algun fragmento de programa que ha sido dañado por el imán, y al no encontrarlo intenta nuevamente hasta poder encontrarlo o leerlo.

Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2014)

El HHD desmagnetiza los sectores magnetizados no rayados


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola, un iman, en esas condiciones no puede alterar datos en el disco duro
 Para empezar el mismo se encuentra encapsulado en un recinto de aluminio. Además piensa en el propio magneto que  hay en el interior, borraría los datos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Apunto a que quizás , la máquina quedó apoyada sobre el imán del magnetrón , obstruyendo la ventilación . . .


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 13, 2014)

Y entonces a que se debería que ya no podía iniciar?
Si se hubiera dejado más tiempo, el HDD queda como recién salido de fábrica (totalmente vacío)

Me ha pasado que cuando se daña un HDD aunque sea a nivel software, el HDD le da vueltas a todo al HDD para encontrar X datos, y al no encontrarlos vuelve a buscarlos, si encuentra ese sector dañado intenta leerlo, es como las lectoras de CD/DVD donde si uno le introduce un CD rayado intenta leer la parte rayada para que no tengamos un archivo dañado. Pero, si de plano no puede, simplemente se detiene. Lo mismo pasa con el HDD, no puede y lanza la pantalla azul.

O se me hace que afectó de alguna forma el movimiento del cabezal y generó errores en los datos. O, la pobre EEPROM del HDD fue borrada o solo algunos fragmentos y hace ese comportamiento tan raro.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2014)

Amigo, intenta entrar a la BIOS de la maq. para conocer si el disco HDD puede al menos ser detectado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Si tiene daño es parcial :



vic360v dijo:


> Tengo una partición en linux que me sigue funcionando.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 13, 2014)

Buena idea Gudino 

Por los sintomas, parece más un daño del software, ya que un imán de magnetrón, por lo que he visto, tiene un campo magnético más "amplio" y el imán de un HDD es muy fuerte pero no tiene su campo magnético tan "amplio".

Y que yo sepa, los discos duros no tienen protección contra campos magnéticos, por lo que la carcasa de aluminio no serviría para "proteger".





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tiene daño es parcial :



Si el daño no es físico, con formatear podría solucionarse. Pero un formateo de todo el HDD para no dejar algunas partes corruptas.


----------



## vic360v (Mar 13, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas, voy actualizando como me va...

Efectivamente el problema es el HDD, asi que con un usb booteable entre y salve todos los archivos que se podían, una buena parte se daño en especial los archivos grandes, (se podría decir que fue una carnicería).

Acabo de terminar de instalarle una distro de ubuntu, a la hora de iniciar me da como tres pantallas de "Buffer I/O error on device..." pero igual inicia bien.

Estos son los pasos que seguí:

1) Desde un usb bootable salve lo que se podia.
2) No me dejaba darle formato directamente, así que use el gparted para darle formato y crear las particiones de nuevo.
3) Puse a instalar un buen rato (tardo mas de lo que suele tardar) pero igual termino.

Ahora que puedo hacer para ir descartando posibles secuelas en su funcionamiento?
por ejemplo la velocidad de escritura, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

No le pasaste HHD no ?


----------



## vic360v (Mar 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No le pasaste HHD no ?



El HDD regenerator? justo estaba pensado en eso, mi dilema es que mi lector de cd no funciona . Ahora estoy viendo si puedo con el pendrive.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Va a estar dos dias regenerando


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 13, 2014)

Lo que te convendría es un formateo de bajo nivel, "Hard Disk Low Level Format Tool", no te quedarán sectores defectuosos pero tampoco ninguna posibilidad de recuperar datos, sin embargo si ya hiciste el back up eso es lo mejor.
Luego cualquier herramienta para particiones incluso el windows mismo y listo.


Saludos
PD: acabo de comprimirlo, te lo envío.
Por cierto, necesitas instalar el programa y poner el HD en otra máquina para poder formatearlo.
(yo suelo instalar un xp liviano en algun dico chico y desde allí hago estas tareas).


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 13, 2014)

Si se puede salvar tu HDD yo consideraría ir ahorrando para uno nuevo, ya que una vez dañados, con el tiempo será un dolor de cabeza, desconfiguraciones, archivos corruptos "a veces", arranques mal iniciados, problemas del HDD, problemas con los programas e infinidad de errores raros que te pueden pasar una vez dañado el HDD, ya sea físicamente o a nivel sofware. 
Te lo digo por experiencia, tengo 40GB que jamás podrán rescatarse por que ese daño era como una metástasis u_u


----------



## vic360v (Mar 13, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Lo que te convendría es un formateo de bajo nivel, "Hard Disk Low Level Format Tool"



Gracias p p p!, ahora le estoy pasando el HDD regenerator que mencionó DOSMETROS, que por cierto se toma su tiempo...

Hay una duda que me surge, según leí en la wikipedia menciona que los discos modernos vienen con tecnología que no requiere formato a bajo nivel. el disco en cuestión es uno de 2.5 pulgadas de 500gb, ahora mismo no me acuerdo de la marca pero estaba entre seagate o toshiba.

Igual puedo aplicarle el low level format?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

hdd regenador del ruso, funciona bien, pero si quieres realmente reparar el disco duro y marcar los sectores dañados para que no se vuelvan a utilizar,debes usar herramientas de linux,
en este momento no recuerdo cuales son,pero luego te paso toda la info,
segun lo que recuerdo el programa este de unix revisa y no intenta reparar los sectores dañados,los marca y deja solo los sectores sanos,asi se asegura la no perdida de datos en el futuro,

PD:
me acorde  *badblocks*
  aqui tienes todo,doy fe que funciona porque lo e usado yo personalmente, solo que no deves formatear el disco duro luego de ''marcarlo'', si el disco duro queda con menos capasidad,pero te aseguras que no falle en el futuro, el proceso tarda ,pero es lo mejor que hay 

http://linux.juaramir.com/2013/07/reparar-aislar-sectores-danados-en-un.html


----------



## vic360v (Mar 13, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> yo consideraría ir ahorrando para uno nuevo, ya que una vez dañados, con el tiempo será un dolor de cabeza



Eso me temo... en el peor de los casos pienso en comprar uno de esos discos portables que usan el mismo HDD y usar el dañado para cosas no importantes. No es grande la perdida, pero lo que me molesta es que fue innecesaria y ridícula la forma en que se dañó.

Mientras espero que termine el análisis del HDD, voy a hacer algunas pruebas empíricas para ver que tanta protección tienen los discos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

lee sobre el  badblocks ,en mi anterior mensaje, te aseguro que si lo salvas al disco duro,
y no da problemas en el futuro,
con hdd ''repara los sectores'' pero fallan al poco tiempo, es bueno solo si el disco no esta muy dañado
PD:
 yo lo use en un disco duro ,primero le formatee tres particiones,una de intercambio, una de root y la mas grande de home,
luego le pase el badblocks y cuando termino le instale un debían ,sin formatear las particiones ,la pc hoy dia sigue funcionando sin problemas,no lo probé con partición ntsf ,las particiones que use son Ext4 y con ReiserFS ,
todo esto lo ise en distintas netbut ,de mi hija y de sus amigas,de paso les enseñe algo de linux


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

Algo que se me ocurre para ver que tan "sano" está tu HDD es, aplicarle en check disk (win 7) y si notas que se traba en alguna parte es sintoma de que algun sector está dañado y si no sale de ahí, entonces posiblemente falle en un tiempo corto, claro, si tienes suerte de instalarle nuevamente el sistema operativo. En mi caso ya no puedo, esperemos contigo se pueda.

Si notas que tarda mucho en leer algun archivo, se traba, ruidos raros en el HDD, quiere decir que está sobreexigiéndose y por lo tanto ya no es recomendable usarlo. 
También notarás si está en condiciones de usarse cuando instales el sistema operativo. Si tarda mucho más de lo normal, entonces ya no es recomendable seguir. A veces el HDD está tan dañado que no te permite ni instalar el sistema operativo.

Ehm, buena idea lo que dices de usar un HDD portable y el original para otros usos. Aunque, yo ya no confiaría tanto. 

Si el daño solo es a nivel software no deberías tener tantos problemas y podrás usarlo nuevamente, pero ya no confiaría tanto.


----------



## Trance (Mar 14, 2014)

Tengo entendido que es falso dañar o borrar un disco duro con un simpe imán, que la unica forma que sea afectado es con un electroimán que se usa para levantar autos o chatarras, eso es potente.

Y como te mencionan, tendrás que usar checdisk o utilidades para almenos recuperar información.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

Trance dijo:


> Tengo entendido que es falso dañar o borrar un disco duro con un simpe imán, que la unica forma que sea afectado es con un electroimán que se usa para levantar autos o chatarras, eso es potente.
> 
> Y como te mencionan, tendrás que usar checdisk o utilidades para almenos recuperar información.



Es dependiendo la intensidad del campo magnético del imán, el imán de un magnetrón es algo fuerte, casi como un imán de neodimio. Y si se queda mucho tiempo cerca del disco duro, puede generar daños importantes a los archivos. Si está poco tiempo puede alterar algun fragmento de programa y ahí es donde podremos ver si se daña el S.O. o solo un archivo no importante para el arranque.


----------



## analogico (Mar 14, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lee sobre el  badblocks ,en mi anterior mensaje, te aseguro que si



chkdsk hace lo mismo
marcar los sectores malos para que no se usen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> el imán de un magnetrón es algo fuerte, casi como un imán de neodimio


 
Yo los veo idénticos a los de los parlantes . . .

No  es imán *DE* Neodimio , sino *CON* Neodimio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola a todos , Quízaz lo real problema no sea la presença estactica de un fuerte campo magnectico y si un brusco movimento del HDD atravez dese fuerte fluxo magnectico donde ese si puede conrronper( borrando) los datos contenidos en lo disco rigido.
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 14, 2014)

vic360v dijo:


> Gracias p p p!, ahora le estoy pasando el HDD regenerator que mencionó DOSMETROS, que por cierto se toma su tiempo...
> 
> Hay una duda que me surge, según leí en la wikipedia menciona que los discos modernos vienen con tecnología que no requiere formato a bajo nivel. el disco en cuestión es uno de 2.5 pulgadas de 500gb, ahora mismo no me acuerdo de la marca pero estaba entre seagate o toshiba.
> 
> Igual puedo aplicarle el low level format?



Lo que pasa es que la herramienta que te sugerí hace casi lo mismo que el HDD regenerator, (yo tambien lo tengo en versión para floppy).
Pero es mucho más rápido, el HDDREG es para cuando tienes algun sector defectuoso aislado, y para no formatear.
Pero si ya hiciste el back up no tiene sentido que lo uses, repito *se usa cuando uno no quiere formatear.*
Lo de los discos modernos no se formatean a bajo nivel lo he escuchado hace más de 10 años, y este programa lo tengo hace 6 o 7.... se entiende.
El  "Hard Disk Low Level Format Tool"  borra todo incluso particiones pero en el proceso elimina sectores magnetizados como lo hace el HDDREG, la diferencia es que lo hace en una fracción del tiempo.
Yo justamente lo comenzé a utilizar por que el HDDREG me hacía perder mucho tiempo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo los veo idénticos a los de los parlantes . . .
> 
> No  es imán *DE* Neodimio , sino *CON* Neodimio



A lo que me refería es que el campo magnético de un imán de magnetrón es más "grande" que el de un imán de neodimio, aunque el de neodimio tiene "mas fuerza" que el de magnetrón.

En otras palabras, el imán de neodimio tiene su campo magnetico "más denso" que el de un magnetrón. Tengo un imán de cada uno y vaya que se nota lo que digo. 

Acá los conocemos como imanes *DE* neodimio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2014)

El HDD *regenera y recupera* sectores magnetizados , no los rayados

Nunca los tuve juntos y enfrentadoa como para comparar los imanes esos , pero se me hacían iguales


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 14, 2014)

El imán de neodimio, especialmente el que trae un HDD para mover el cabezal, tiene el campo magnético intenso pero pequeño y el de magnetrón es intenso pero más grande, será por la forma y tamaño 

Por eso sí puede dañarse, ya que el campo magnético del imán de magnetrón podría llegar hasta el disco duro, mientras que el imán que tiene dentro no se expande hasta los discos. Puede ser 

Te lo digo porque me puse a "jugar" con ellos y noté eso, el imán de neodimio es muy fuerte, pero no tiene el campo tan grande para atraer objetos metálicos u otros imanes a unos pocos cm en cambio el imán de magnetrón puede atraer objetos metálicos a más distancia.

Y como el imán no se dejó mucho tiempo cerca del PC, pues solo dañó parte de los datos, lo dejamos mas tiempo y se formatea.


----------



## vic360v (Mar 15, 2014)

Ya van 42 horas y no parece progresar mucho, hasta ahora no encontró sectores dañados pero sí un montón de sectores con delay y al parecer faltan muchos más.

No quiero ser pesimista pero me parece que a éste paso nunca va a terminar, estoy pensando en cancelar y probar con el low level format, y si eso no soluciona pasarle el badblocks y chckdsk para bloquear los sectores que dan problemas.



Trance dijo:


> Tengo entendido que es falso dañar o borrar un disco duro con un simpe imán



Eso mismo tenía entendido yo, por eso no tomé las precauciones que debía.

¿Puede un Imán dañar mi disco duro? - NotebookyPC.com

Éste articulo tiene un vídeo donde ponen a prueba una pc, pero no se llega a saber en que punto se murió el HDD porque Windows se carga en la ram, y sólo cuando intentó reiniciar la pc se aprecian los daños.

Con un imán puedes dañar un disco duro

Éste es un poco más claro, según sus pruebas para que el disco se dañe tiene que estar funcionando. Pero nos deja con la duda de cual zona causa el fallo, el plato o el cabezal ? 



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> A lo que me refería es que el campo magnético de un imán de magnetrón es más "grande" que el de un imán de neodimio, aunque el de neodimio tiene "mas fuerza" que el de magnetrón.



Acá también se les conoce así, yo también tengo los dos y sí que se nota la diferencia. Anoche estaba haciendo pruebas para saber que tan potente es éste imán de magnetrón; todavía no di con una formula para medir su fuerza pero hice una experiencia con una brújula y una regla.

Lo que hice fue alinear la brújula al norte y desde el este empece a acercar el imán hasta que la aguja se desvíe 45 grados, teóricamente eso significa que a esa distancia la fuerza del imán es igual al campo geomagnético que según : wolframalpha acá en mi ciudad es igual a 22.5 µT.

Estos fueron mis resultados:

Imán de magnetrón: a 38 cm desvía la brújula a 45 grados noreste
Imán de Neodimio: a 19 cm ...
Parlante viejo: a 18.5 cm  ...

(nota: use el imán de neodimio con su carcasa de metal como aparece en la imagen que al parecer bloquea su campo de un lado porque no se pegan tornillos de ese lado o es muy débil)

Si hay algún matemático que sepa como medir la fuerza del imán sería de mucha ayuda .


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 15, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que la herramienta que te sugerí hace casi lo mismo que el HDD regenerator, (yo tambien lo tengo en versión para floppy).
> Pero es mucho más rápido, el HDDREG es para cuando tienes algun sector defectuoso aislado, y para no formatear.
> Pero si ya hiciste el back up no tiene sentido que lo uses, repito *se usa cuando uno no quiere formatear.*
> Lo de los discos modernos no se formatean a bajo nivel lo he escuchado hace más de 10 años, y este programa lo tengo hace 6 o 7.... se entiende.
> ...



De todos modos el uso del “HDD regenerator” sería de la siguiente manera.
1 colocas el disco en otra máquina.

2 Le pasas el HDTUNE, y mientras lo revisas prestas atención a el lugar donde aparece la falla (te dirá en el 3,34gigas y luego 10,15, y luego 135,76 por supuesto son solo ejemplos) para eso debes estar muy atento, porque la revisión (no la rápida) igual es veloz.

3 Con estos datos el HDD regenerator te dice a partir de que mega o giga quieres comenzar.
Yo recomiendo unos 10 megas antes o 20 si tienes dudas.

4 cuando se soluciona ese sector dejas pasar unos 10 o 20 megas más, y reinicias para comenzar en el otro sector defectuoso. Y así sucesivamente.

Pero repito, si ya hiciste el back up…………

Saludos


----------



## Variac (Mar 25, 2014)

Algo quizá burdo, pero que me dió resultado, (ya hace unos años, y sigue andando), es reparticionar el disco varias veces en varias partes, al formatear me doy cuenta, por la lentitud, de la parte dañada, reparticiono nuevamente y NO formateo esa parte, queda oculta, el sistema no intenta leerla y pude reutilizar un disco ide WD de 80 Gb. No es gran cosa pero me sirve....
Saludos y disculpen si lo consideran puré de plomo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2014)

particionar varias veces,,sirve ,si justo le atinas a los sectores no dañados del disco.
pero buena idea,suele servir ¡¡¡


----------



## vic360v (Mar 26, 2014)

Variac dijo:


> Algo quizá burdo, pero que me dió resultado, (ya hace unos años, y sigue andando), es reparticionar el disco varias veces en varias partes,



Le diste justo en el ojo, eso fue exactamente lo que termine haciendo.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 26, 2014)

Eso de hacer varias particiones lo hacía yo cuando no tenía herramientas como el hdd regenerator o el hd low level format.
Por supuesto que te funciona, pero desperdicias espacio y terminas teniendo más particiones de las que necesitas.
Por eso te di un detalle de cómo usar el primero de los programas mencionados.
Pero es tu disco y tu máquina......
Saludos.


----------



## vic360v (Mar 27, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Eso de hacer varias particiones lo hacía yo cuando no tenía herramientas como el hdd regenerator o el hd low level format.



Eso de las particiones fue mi último recurso, desgraciadamente se desperdicia la mitad del disco duro.

Después de una semana de luchar con el HDD dañado, doy por solucionado (a medias) el tema.

Acá está la historia de la batalla paso a paso, ojalá a alguien le sirva, así todo mi esfuerzo no es en vano.

Los pasos fueron...

1) HDD regenerator: Le di un *prescan* para saber que tan mal estaba la situación, en media hora ya había llegado al 50% pero de repente empezó a detectar delays y empezó a tardar un montón, después de *4 días* avanzó 20%, cosa que acabo con mi paciencia y decidí ir al siguiente paso.

2) Low level format: Como no tenia los cables para conectar a la otra pc, cargue el hirensboot en un pendrive y corrí el LLF desde ahí, para cuando el proceso terminó tenía una laaarga lista de errores, para ver como quedo volví a pasarle el hddr...
(nota: después de hacer el LLF me empezó a molestar la advertencia del *S.M.A.R.T.*)

3) HDD regenerator (round 2): Esta vez empecé desde donde estaban los delays y ciertamente iba mejor que la vez pasada, avanzó 40% en 17 horas... , sin perder más tiempo me decidí a reparar los delays que quedaron pero me encuentro con que este programa no repara ''*delays*'' y su opción 3 de regenerar todos los sectores era dolorosamente lenta, tardó como 1 hora para 100mb y no reparó nada, los delays que anote seguían ahí , después de mucho investigar sobre los delays me encuentro con el paso 4.

4) MHDD: Para echarle a andar fue un dolor de cabeza (usb booteable en d.o.s, desactivar AHCI, desempolvar mi viejo libro de msdos, etc) pero cuando logro entrar me encuentro con un programa de primera muy preciso, detallado y veloz (escaneó el 100% en 3 horas), me doy la tarea de ir limpiando los delays con exito pero llego a un punto donde marca una *x roja (UNCR)* y después otra y otra... y en una de esas llega a una parte donde empiezan a aparecer unas *'s'(IDNF)* y justo ahi vuelve a aparecer el RUIDO (esta vez conseguí grabarle), después el HDD se descoencta, al ver eso  decidí tirar la toalla... y pase a intentar salvar lo que se podía.

5) badblocks: se paso buscando pero no llego a encontrar sectores malos. supongo que los que tiene este disco son peores que eso...

6) Solución rata: al final intente cortar el disco con el mhdd pero no me dejaba así que termine creando una partición en la parte sana, como mencionó oportunamente el usuario Variac, lamentablemente el resto se desperdicia pero la mitad que me queda hasta ahora funciona perfectamente, estoy escribiendo desde esta pc y hasta la fecha no hay ruidos, ni retardos, ni archivos corruptos. 

(TL;DR - Si no puedes con ellos... particiona lo que puedas)

Creo que eso es todo, me quedo con la duda de que pudo haber fallado, algunas de las hipótesis que manejo son que un cabezal se daño o que el imán daño solo un plato y el otro que estaba abajo zafó.

Al final creo que termine ganando medio disco, o perdí medio disco?


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 27, 2014)

Hola vic360v, leyendo tu enumeración de intentos de reparación, la partición era el último recurso y lo que quedaba por hacer.
 Yo lo vería como que ganaste el 50%, pero no guardaría nada importante a partir de ahora, o sea que guardaría en DVD, CD, o unidades externas, ya que de confirmarse que el fallo es de Smart, la aparición de otros errores es cuestión de tiempo.

Por otra parte*"estoy escribiendo desde esta pc y hasta la fecha no hay ruidos, ni retardos, ni archivos corruptos." *
Para esto último va un refran, _si no está roto no lo arregles_ (en este caso sería si conseguiste que funcione no lo toques más)

Saludos.


----------



## Nekleton (May 16, 2018)

Hola, les comento; yo no tengo mucha idea de computadoras, tengo las nociones básicas ya que estoy casi todo el día en ella, pero no me acerco ni un poco a saber arreglarla y esas cosas. Bueno, cuestión, hace unos días, una de las tapas frontales de mi pc se cayo (la típica que recubre algunos conectores usb extra y esas cosas), y perdí la ''patita'' que hace que quede en el lugar, por lo que le puse un imán de el lado de atrás y otro del lado de adelante, pero era un imán super pequeño ya que no quería que se note siquiera, estuvo así varios días y luego empece a notar que mi disco duro andaba muy lento, y me salían errores de que el disco estaba dañado, por lo que quite el imán de inmediato al acordarme (si, me había olvidado) de que podría dañarlo, (aunque tengo entendido que el disco duro tiene una capa de aluminio que no deja que los imanes los dañen), pero repito, el imán era muy pequeño y a mi parecer no le podría haber hecho daño, justamente ahora volví a conectar el disco y anda perfecto, Windows lo lee, puedo mover y copiar archivos etc.. Pero creo que dentro de unos días va a pasar como antes y va a empezar a andar lento.
A lo que voy es que me gustaría saber si el imán podría haberle causado eso o pueden ser otros motivos. Y si se podría solucionar de alguna forma.
Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2018)

Habría que ver la potencia del imán, y si le hubiera echo daño, con solo retirarlo no se hubiera recuperado solo de un daño.
Puede haber sido coincidencia, aparte la caja del disco es de aluminio, creo que fue algo casual


----------



## Agustinw (May 17, 2018)

A un HDD de notebook le pasé imanes de neodimio de disco rigido mientras escaneaba los sectores con HDDScan y ni se inmutaba, el tiempo de lectura de sectores no variaba


----------

